# Dam that WATER! Keeps getting under the overhead doors on my garage.



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

If the wind is blowing mightily from the North, NE or NW while it's raining or snowing then eventually I will get water seeping under the overhead doors on my garage. I found this product online at a business as close as Edmonton but have yet to find it locally:

Garage Strategies™

I think the above garage door threshold could do the trick and is the only solution that fits all the basic requirements - simple, potentially effective, affordable, and DIY. Anybody use the above product or something similar for the same problem I'm having?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The doors on both our single detached and double attached garages have different seals, but neither like the one you linked to. On the double door, it is rubber, the same thickness as the door itself and has a flap that hangs down 45° pointing towards the outside of the door. When the door is raised, the entire piece goes up with the door, leaving a smooth entry to the garage with nothing on the floor.

Ditto for the rear garage single door in that the seal is attached to the door itself. This one is softer rubber in the shape of a hollow circle that runs across the bottom of the door. I flexes and is squashed against the concrete floor when the door travels all the way down to seal the space between the door and the floor.

I have never had water enter either garage, regardless of winds. The double garage faces west and the single garage faces south.

I would be concerned with that Tsunami method that it would wear out quickly from driving a vehicle over it a couple of times a day since it is attached to the floor itself. Any garage door firm should be able to supply the types we have.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Read a lot of good comments regarding the Park Smart Tsunami and Storm Shield garage door thresholds.

My situation has less to do with the seal and more to do with the garage pad. When the door closes there's still about 6 inches of concrete pad exposed to the elements. The rain hits the doors, travels down and collects on the concrete. The pad slopes ever so slightly towards the door. If the conditions are right the water eventually seeps in. I think the threshold like I linked to above should counteract this problem.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, not so much a seal problem as a miscue by the builder. Every garage floor and driveway should slope away from the building. I thought the issue was wind driving the water up the slope.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Any change you can grind and taper the concrete to ever so slightly slope it away from the door?


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

I've considered attempting to alter the slope but I don't think it would require significant removal of material and possibly expose some rebar which would rust and create a real eye sore.

I took another look today after sweeping out the water. Not as much exposed concrete as I originally estimated. I think I'll look at the "flap style" that Sinc mentioned. That might just do the trick and be even more cost effective, durable and pleasing to the eye.

Ironic, I made sure the pad was poured in such a manner that water wouldn't run in under the bottom plate at the back of the garage like my neighbour's (all yards in the 'hood have higher elevations at the back and grade downwards to the front yard) and now it comes in the front. At least the contractor got that right. Win some, lose some.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

A drip edge would probably fix the problem,
Look into a siding company for a fix.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

*Update*

Last weekend the weather was consistently dry enough for me to install a couple strips of garage door threshold called "Storm Shield" (see link below):

Garage Door Threshold, Garage Door Seal, Storm Shield, Seal Garage Door – JNK Products

It works! Well, 99% effective which is fine by me. Last 2 days we had heavy downpours where rivers of water were running down the street and I had about a cup of water just inside one of my doors - awesome!

I made an improvement on the installation. Instead of just using adhesive/sealant I secured the back edge (inside edge) with Tapcon screws. I used a regular drill with a masonary bit to drill through the threshold and mark the concrete below. To insure the threshold was in the proper position I had lines marked with pencil. Then I removed the threshold and pre-drilled the holes with the appropriate bit and a hammer drill. Finally, I laid down a heavy bead of caulking near the pencil line marking where the outside edge would be, put down the threshold and screwed it down with Philips head Tapcon screws and a brass counter-sink washer. I had about 2 days of plus 20 degree weather for the sealant to cure before the first rainfall.


----------



## Hugh Gaynor-Aldrich (Jun 24, 2010)

*garage door*

[ contact Shell Busy at Home Smart he'll have a quire


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Hugh Gaynor-Aldrich said:


> [ contact Shell Busy at Home Smart he'll have a quire


How cryptic.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Considering his name is Shell Busey, yeah.


----------



## Hugh Gaynor-Aldrich (Jun 24, 2010)

*garage door*

Sorry,for spelling mistake ,I've had a head cold for 4 days. Wasn't trying to be funny.


----------

